# Thompson Center Firehawk



## dukedog1 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just got a thompson firehawk .50 cal. Stainless barrel with synthetic stock. It's my first muzzleloader. I've never even shot one before. I did read the sticky at the top of the page. I searched the net and found that it has a 1:38 twist barrel. The only review I found said the guy liked shooting conicals in it. I'm gonna get some pyrodex pellets and what ever sabots that the local hunting store has. I'm guessing the heavier the better. Looking at shooting some pigs with it on the local WMAs during small game season. Anybody have any experience with this weapon?


----------



## Flintrock (Dec 27, 2012)

Heavier is not always better. Accuracy is the best. A faster twist requires a longer bullet to stabalize. .
In short. choose a bullet and  try it out. If it does not group to your liking then change it until it does


----------



## stabow (Dec 27, 2012)

And keep it clean you have to clean them every time after using them......


----------



## chicken sow (Dec 27, 2012)

I have one....Bought it from Gander Mtn in 1995...Love mine....I wouldnt shoot further than about 125-150 yrds with it....2 pyrodex pellets and a 245 grain TC shockwave superglide bullet...shoots 2-3" groups at 100yrds...sweet gun! I have killed a lot of Big Bucks with it...Here is a pic of the gun w/ a couple of decent bucks I killed with it!


----------



## chicken sow (Dec 27, 2012)

another


----------



## stabow (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice bucks......


----------



## dukedog1 (Dec 28, 2012)

well there ya go. Man with proof. I like the pyrodex pellets cause it seems simple. 245 gr bullet, check. I'm gonna keep it iron sights. Most of the places I'll be shooting less than 50 yds. I am looking for a bullet to do a similar job as a 12 ga slug if that can be done. I've had great experience with the newer federal premium slugs. they are only good to about 50 yds max through my smooth bore. I'd like to get something that will deliever a heavy hit. Mostly gonna be using this gun for hogs during small game hunts on the local wma's


----------

